# Ошибка php

## zulu_radist

Пересобрал php, теперь не стартует апач  :Sad:  Прошу помощи куда рыть. Всей фалы на месте, что ему не нравится? 

Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 154 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: php_ini_opened_path

----------

## mango123

А revdev-rebuild  не помогает?

----------

## zulu_radist

mango123 спасибо за ответ. Что это за софтинка и с чем ее едят?   :Smile: 

gaia ~ # revdep-rebuild

-su: revdep-rebuild: command not found

З.Ы. Пробовал с нуля опять поставить апач и пхп. Опять эта ошибка. А ведь всего лишь пересобирал пхп с поддержкой xsl. Теперь даже откатиться назад не могу.    :Sad: Last edited by zulu_radist on Wed Oct 08, 2008 5:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zulu_radist

Ага, надо поставить app-portage/gentoolkit, сча попробуем   :Wink: 

----------

## mango123

emerge gentoolkit

ну и потом

revdep-rebuild

----------

## zulu_radist

gaia ~ # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

gaia ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 154 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: php_ini_opened_path

gaia ~ #

 :Sad:   есть еще мысли?

----------

## mango123

А если пересобрать apache?

И кстати, покажи свой emerge --info

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Конфиги тебе не предлагали обновить?

Если предлагали то поможет dispatch-conf

----------

## zulu_radist

gaia ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Oct 2008 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.1_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.hitline.net.ua/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.hitline.net.ua/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv innodb isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode win32codecs x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Апач пересобирал об этом я писал в третьем посте З.Ы. не помогло.

dispatch-conf никогда не юзал. 

--- /etc/conf.d/apache2 2008-10-07 23:55:42.000000000 +0300

+++ /etc/conf.d/._cfg0001_apache2       2008-10-07 23:41:47.000000000 +0300

@@ -32,7 +32,7 @@

 #  SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST  Enables default vhost for SSL (you should enable this

 #                     when you enable SSL)

 #

-APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5"

+APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST"

 # Extended options for advanced uses of Apache ONLY

 # You don't need to edit these unless you are doing crazy Apache stuff

@@ -40,6 +40,12 @@

 # via them will result in Apache failing to start

 # YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

+# PID file

+#PIDFILE=/var/run/apache2.pid

+

+# timeout for startup/shutdown checks

+#TIMEOUT=10

+

 # ServerRoot setting

 #SERVERROOT=/usr/lib/apache2

@@ -65,5 +71,3 @@

 # See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/stopping.html for information on

 # what they do and how they differ.

 #RELOAD_TYPE="graceful"

-

-extension=mysql.so

>> (1 of 6) -- /etc/conf.d/apache2

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:

что выбрать?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nilreM

 *zulu_radist wrote:*   

>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> apache2: Syntax error on line 154 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: php_ini_opened_path
> 
>  :(  есть еще мысли?

 

Вот эта ошибка наводит меня на мысль, что php как-то криво слинкован, раз он не находит символа. Перемержить php - первая мысль.

Да и вообще, конечно, порядок сборки всегда такой - сначала apache, потом php, т.к. php линкуется с заголовками apache (использует его api).

----------

## zulu_radist

Да то что он криво слиновался я и так понял сразу.

Апач я всегда собираю первым.

Вобщем когда я сделал emerge -uND world системе настал полный каюк  :Smile:  Ни одна команда не выполняется   :Laughing: 

Переустановил генту с нуля, тепеьр все работает. Спасибо всем кто пытался помочь, но все равно в душе остался осадок неприятный, думал генту не так просто поставить на колени.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Хотя я в некотором смысле сам виноват, частенько ставил замаскированные пакеты   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

